# Derp Expressions



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Since a good laugh is always nice, this is a thread to share "derp" expressions. (Funny faces) 
Sorry if there was one already, I didn't spot one.
Dakota will start off with a slobbery derp.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL that's a great one OMG :rofl: I freakin love him. They were crackin me up at the park yesterday, I should have brought my camera :hammer:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lemme see what i can dig up.. i know i have some


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley's best mid zoomie crazy face loll


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

heres one i have.. not really a derp face









gotta dig deeper .. cant find the ones i'm looking for


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL D's impersonation of a poodle


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol! Marley, I love it!

Here are some more.









I was trying to get a nice head portrait... But I got this.
























This was a midair derp, landed on his back.
















This is an old picture from when he was a puppy, it's more a fail shot though.








Get me out of this damn house!








A sleeping derp (My cat Shadow)








I had more, some good ones, but I can't find them :/


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey ya Batdog!









It wasn't me!









Mid zoomie









Helena is a nice example of a dog with wild ears that turned out to have a perfect set, just had to grow into them. hehe


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

This is kinda derp-esque


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Those are great pics  Megan that first one is classic, her eyes are so funny :rofl:


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

heres some of bear 


















cali









shiloh









roxy


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks KG! I had a great one of her, where the wind is also blowing up under her lips it's hilarious I'll have to dig harder! And I think Bear is the best derp in this thread! LMAO!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A little tounge? lol









This picture looks small I hope it shows up big. This is Vixen with her toung hanging out like the dork she is









dog walk march









Tempest catching flys









Typhoon stuck in the ex pen









Kaos going to eat Typhoon if she doesn't back off!









Riot- IT"S GOING TO EATS MEEEEE









Riot the master of the stank eye!









Vixen talking with her mouth full









Tempest's flying oops


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Keira's derp faces 










There was a cat behind her:









Nom nom nom, child fingers!!


----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2011)

here are some i took today trying to get a good pic of me and Milan


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

LOL those are hilarious! I'll have to see if I can dig up some as well.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! Nothing like a puppy to ruin a beauty shot


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of Kane.

Wearing my bra as a hat. He did not approve.










Chewing on his new favorite toy. And NO, that is not one of my "toys", lol. 










He found his tennis ball under the couch.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO @ not one of my toys!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2011)

LMFAO I love all the pics!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko's such a bonehead sometimes. LOL!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Alexa is a goofball too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

These are a riot. I will have to look for some lol


----------

